# Losing motivation in gym



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm now going about 4 years to the gym, minimum of 3 times a week.

Each time I go I spend around one hour half to two hours.

Doing excercises to gain mass and a half hour of cardio excercises.

But the last month I don't gain anything of power, mass,...

I'm getting more and more frustrated about this that I'm spending so much time 

in the gym and the results are going down 

I'm doing now the last half year excercises to gain mass, 
5 excercises per muscle in series of 4 * 8 until the muscles are tired.
2 muscles a day and the other days other muscles, so I trained all muscles in a week.

The first months i saw a good progression but now i'm not gaining anything and see even a slight decrease  
just to say I don't take proteins or anything I just watch out what I eat, etc...

Now what can I do? Change my planning? I would like to spend less time in the gym but want to stay in a good condition, gain muscle, power,...?
Now how I'm feeling it's like a waste of time with no more motivation

Hope that's somebody here with some good advice

:wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you are spending far, far, far to long in there....

I mean this in the nicest possible way... but get a life!!!

much more to do then spend time in a gym... and you can still keep fit and heathy without one...

:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not gym nut, I do all my exercise at home, I run outside, not on a tread mill, I ride I bike on trials and to work.
I'd like to get bigger but can't afford gym memberships and I'm happy to get bigger slowly.
Change your workout maybe, try different ways of exercise, tractor tyre flipping, log throwingsit ups, chin ups, pull ups hanging from trees etc


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

and if any idiot suggests steds tell em to **** off


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

If you arnt taking any bodybuilding supplements like protein powder in your diet then its possible you are not getting enough protein in your diet. You would need to be eating around 8-10 chicken breasts a day. And two hours is ok if your calories are high enough. Try a 6-12-25 workout to shock your system. It honestly helped me when i hit a plateau. For around six weeks.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

There's such a thing as over training and that sounds like what you're doing. The initial gains were probably because all muscles will grow when you first start training. As you get stronger, you should decrease how often and how long you train for. Your body needs rest to recover and rebuild the muscles you've torn apart by training. You can to the extreme of High Intensity like Mike Mentzer who got huge by training once a week, but just give yourself a break physically and don't be so down on yourself.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> you are spending far, far, far to long in there....
> 
> :thumb:


I used to do 2 hour sessions 3 times a week, as you've found out it soon gets monotonous. I've changed my routine to 3 INTENSE sessions of 30 mins each, it's really working for me.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Grin said:


> There's such a thing as over training and that sounds like what you're doing. The initial gains were probably because all muscles will grow when you first start training. As you get stronger, you should decrease how often and how long you train for. Your body needs rest to recover and rebuild the muscles you've torn apart by training. You can to the extreme of High Intensity like Mike Mentzer who got huge by training once a week, but just give yourself a break physically and don't be so down on yourself.


The problem with overtraining is that many people who think they are over training, are not really. I train every day. Hour and half at 6.30 am before work. A lot of people who are into fitness for sport or hobby train at least 5 days a week.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

floydlloyd said:


> The problem with overtraining is that many people who think they are over training, are not really. I train every day. Hour and half at 6.30 am before work. A lot of people who are into fitness for sport or hobby train at least 5 days a week.


If it works for you, that's great; everyone's different after all. You could say the opposite is also true: many people who think they're not over training might be doing just that. If you're going to train that hard for that long, you have to make sure the nutrition is there to back it up and whatever you do, rest is still very important - different people recover differently. Experience counts though and finding what works for you is key - I never had the commitment and find it hard to put any size on at all.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

My friend had also the same problem he was lacking motivation at the gym, and had some muscles stretched. He's now going to another approach full body training.
He's doing like the stronglifts 5x5 program combine with smaller excercise while waiting,
so he reduced he's time to one hour for 3 times in a week.

Will see what he thinks of that, and if it helps maybe I would try this also


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Try and change your routine - your body gets used to your work out and as mentioned above, you can shock your muscles. 

Protein helps wonders - a lot cheaper than chicken too!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> you are spending far, far, far to long in there....
> 
> I mean this in the nicest possible way... but get a life!!!
> 
> ...


A QB says you are spending too long in the gym....more that 40 mins of heavy weights and your body will actually start eating itself to fule itself.....30-40 mins weights then 30 mins of cardio and by this I mean brisk walk or cross trainer....not running.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

You could also try a good pre-workout drink before the gym? Thats helped a couple of people I know who have levelled out and hit a plateau. Change your routine also - you should change your excercise routine every 6 weeks (you may already be aware). And one piece of advice that you will always get from somebody that knows what they are talking about is "less is more"


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

the gym can be a boring place sometimes, getting a training partner will help significantly..

2 hours is far too much too, I train for 1hour maybe 1 hour 15mins max, to gain muscle you need to eat for size too! When I was competing I would in off season eat 6 meals a day and approx 5000 calories... I don't take things too seriously these days but still eat around 4 meals to keep my metabolic rate up.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

A lot of people seem to think you are over-doing it at the gym. 3 days a weeks is no where near over training, it's all about rest periods, eating right etc. 
For the last year & a half I have been bulking up and lifting heavier & that's going 4/5 times a week as I really enjoy it, maybe a slight addiction. 
First thing is your diet & giving your body enough fuel before & after workout. Somebody has mentioned this but protein drinks are great. Just as important are your rest days & resting/repairing the muscle. Concentrate on 2 muscle groups a day and really tear the muscle until you can't stand or struggle to push your house door open. By that time next week & when you come to train that muscle again it should be fully repaired, this is what makes the muscle grow.

I train between 1-2 hours each night and have put on 3 stone in a year & a half, not fat but muscle.

Remember, you're rest days are more important than training & another tip if you want to gain muscle and lift heavier is to train with someone that lifts more than you. Also pre work out drinks are also great but this is only a weekend treat for me, can't sleep on a school night.

Eat big, lift big, get big!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe it also the last thing what keith says, I try to eat less ass I'm afraid to make to much fat  my girlfriend said last ow you lost your little belly,
maybe its that because now I don't eat that big portion that i'm afraid that the bellyfat will come back


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> Maybe it also the last thing what keith says, I try to eat less ass I'm afraid to make to much fat  my girlfriend said last ow you lost your little belly,
> maybe its that because now I don't eat that big portion that i'm afraid that the bellyfat will come back


If you are eating reasonably good then don't worry about that mate, you need fuel, that's very important before & after work out.

Try keep crap food (Chinese, curry, mcdonalds, beer) to maybe one a week or even one every 2 weeks, obviously best not at all but we are human & have social lives. I know this is hard but I have "treat" day every second Thursday where I just pig out like Michelle McManus, this has no affect really and gives me something to look forward too.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I try to eat good during the week, in the weekend when i go out I watch out to not drink to much, and on sunday I like to eat what I want


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> you are spending far, far, far to long in there....
> 
> I mean this in the nicest possible way... but get a life!!!
> 
> ...


12 hours a week for me  :thumb:


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

50 mins max, 3 times a week, compound weights, proper exercises, eat more, much more. You will grow.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Baptist said:


> 50 mins max, 3 times a week


Is this your routine or advise?


----------



## Dirty rag (Apr 22, 2013)

Get your eating in order an macro s right then you will start to see gains


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

mix it up... do insanity or something... I do a mix of gym, insanity and running outside.


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Keith_sir said:


> Is this your routine or advise?


Basically yeah, 3 times per week I train weights.

Compound movements, with proper form and progressive weights, if get enough rest and eat properly, you will grow.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Did today a Full body Work Out, I seem to like it, but does anyone now some good shema for this.

Today I did:

Back
Death Lift 4 sets 8 reps


Breast
Bench press 4 sets 8 reps 
Push up gecko 4 sets

Legs
Squat 4 sets 8 reps

Schoulders
Arnold press 4 sets 8 reps 
Neck press 4 sets 8 reps 

Arms
Push down with rope 3 sets 8 reps 
Dumbell curl 3 sets 8 reps

Half hour cycling to cool down


What do you guys think?


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I would stick to two body parts instead of full body to put more focus on the specific muscles you are working and try a burn set last for each exercise to make sure those muscles are well and truly pumped. Burn sets are really good for stamina aswell so it will help keep the BF % down even more.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I think full body workouts are better for general fitness, but to go heavy like you are will be too much strain on your body. I'd agree with the the above and say focus in one or two body parts and then rest/recover. 

Sometimes it's not even about resting the muscle - that may recover in three or four days, but the energy you expend through a high intensity workout can take longer. HIT (high intensity training) suggests waiting until your energy has replenished before training ANY body part. 

It depends on if you believe in HIT or not. It's quite a provocative subject.


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

You only ever need to do a maximum of 20 minutes a week in the gym. Its a programme called HIT (High Intensity Training) in which you pick five different exercises, you put them onto 90% of the highest weight you can lift, you then do as many reps as possible but 10 seconds push out 10 seconds pull in until complete muscle failure. By muscle failure I don't mean ouch that hurts a little, I mean thats f***ing hurting, my arms/legs are shaking but I can still push. Only when you cannot push any further and your heart is racing do you then immediately move on to the next exercise. Your face will be red with the tension of what you have just done. 

Its the intensity of the exercises that determines the weights that you will be able to lift, not spending two hours 3 times a week in there, your just wasting your time. 

HIT isn't for everyone, I done it three times and stopped it, only elite athletes can cope with the demand of HIT. I have a friend who swears by it, hes 6foot 2 and 18 stone of muscle. If you do it correctly you won't be able to physically exercise for four days after the training. 

Look it up, its very very good.


----------



## evoaps (Jan 26, 2011)

You should mix it up a bit more higher reps with lighter weights to start and keep dropping reps as you lift heavier 

My mate starts with 50 reps of a light weight and drops it by 20 Reps each time he increases the weight


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

The full body workout of yesterday seemed not to good for my body,

my neck and back hurts like hell :s

i'm going back to my old ritual I think, but with more reps and some lighter weights?


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

If cool down is purely your goal with the cardio at the end you won't need to do that long, I would recommend about 10 mins. I always keep cardio day desperate to my weights sessions. I fully agree though total body sessions are the way forward. But different things work for different people


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I do some cardio at the end to cool down, but also to burn some fat.

I don't know at the moment if Full Body Sessions are good?

I just search a way now to get some motivation back, to spend less time in the gym, but keep on a progression in grow of the muscles


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I do full body, compound movements 2 or 3 times a week... 40 minutes max.

big weights burn more fat and for longer than cardio, I don't waste my energy doing cardio on weight days... you are just burning energy that could be used to build muscle.

on the days not in the gym, I do other things, I still work my body, but in different ways... much more to life and health than a sweaty indoor gym....

I see some poor guys in the gym that have been there for hours and years and look terrible... but they have all the gear and work every single muscle on its own with 123 different isolation exercises.... complete waste of time and energy...

of course only IMO.... and I don't want to look like a knuckle dragger with muscles that can't function properly...all unbalanced and ugly..... not saying that is wrong, just not the look I want...

:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice explain Cueball!

Think Full body work out is good! 3 times a week for a good hour!

but just need to find some good advice and shemes.

Because yesterday it was the first time, and the first time I deathlifted

so I think the pain is from the new excersise,...


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Found this one here!
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html

Nice article, will start with the 
The Fast Start A/B Full Body Workout

Training Level - Beginner+ who has a good grasp of exercise form on major lifts.
Target Group - Hardgainers of underweight lifters who aren't making progress on conventional bodybuilding split routines.

Must do the job


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

come on the cueball, show us your results...


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> The full body workout of yesterday seemed not to good for my body,
> 
> my neck and back hurts like hell :s
> 
> i'm going back to my old ritual I think, but with more reps and some lighter weights?


Your lifting too heavy and your form is probably not right, lower the weight then each week aim to add a bit more...

Theres many different routines out there, full body, upper lower, splits, PPL etc. I do PPL, ( push, pull, legs ) which works very well for me. Concentrate on the compound exercises then you can chuck in a couple of isolation exercises if you wish.

Whats your goal? Maybe go and have a look on some bodybuilding forums, also watch some youtube vids etc Rob Riches, Scott Herman, Dorian Yates......

Have you worked out your macros?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> come on the cueball, show us your results...


what an odd request... hoping I'm some kind of big fatty eh??










so what you going to do now????


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Your lifting too heavy and your form is probably not right, lower the weight then each week aim to add a bit more...
> 
> Theres many different routines out there, full body, upper lower, splits, PPL etc. I do PPL, ( push, pull, legs ) which works very well for me. Concentrate on the compound exercises then you can chuck in a couple of isolation exercises if you wish.
> 
> ...


What's my goal, to keep improving my physics, muscles, etc...
I train now 3 years but I'm just fed up with all the time I spend at the gym and now not gain any more improvment.

What are macros?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> what an odd request... hoping I'm some kind of big fatty eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get that pic off the internet!?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> what an odd request... hoping I'm some kind of big fatty eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted something to **** over :lol:

better boobs than the wife


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought that, I've sent you a PM with the jeans off.... :argie:

:lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> What's my goal, to keep improving my physics, muscles, etc...
> I train now 3 years but I'm just fed up with all the time I spend at the gym and now not gain any more improvment.
> 
> What are macros?


So bodybuilding...

You need to calculate your macros so you know how much you need to eat in order for you to gain weight ( Bulk ). The same applies if your trying to lose weight ( cut )

Type in 'macros bodybuilding' into google to understand more. You grow in the kitchen!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I thought that, I've sent you a PM with the jeans off.... :argie:
> 
> :lol:


oh, its smaller than I thought


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

1st off start on a high protein, low carb and fat supplement

Are you working your core muscles, without a really strong core you wont improve strength. Do some pilates excercises, work with medicine balls and the big workout balls to do core work on.

And are you doing squats often enough, these are a full body workout which kick start both the long and short twitch fibres in your muscle tissues, without firing both these, your mass and strength will not increase.

remember...real men squat, hard!

and lastly, make sure youre lifting around 80% of your OLM, without pushing yourself to the limit you wont increase size.

if you want to talk more about this or any other advice, PM me, many years in this field, nutritionally and regimine planning too.

hope this helps


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

pff so many forms! really don't know anymore what to do!

So many kinds of training, feeding shedules,... thought that I had a good base after 3 years training.
But know after a week searching the net etc... I don't see the trees in the bush 

Just wanna spend less time in the gym, but train all muscles and still improve everything


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

theres no real way to do that, try working in high intensity workouts, limit your weight training to 45 mins, but go all out, 30 second rest between exercises, supersets with no rest, stuff like that, push yourself to your limit


----------



## Conan5 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hun,. I suggest you in this case that there is need to change environment. In my point of view you should left gym for one or two weeks or when you consider that now you should join again, I hoe it's really help you to re motivate you.
Swimming Gold Coast


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> pff so many forms! really don't know anymore what to do!
> 
> So many kinds of training, feeding shedules,... thought that I had a good base after 3 years training.
> But know after a week searching the net etc... I don't see the trees in the bush
> ...


Just use a basic compound barbell routine done for approx. 1 hour 3-4 times a week, no supplements :thumb:

I started just under two years ago, have put on a whisker under 2 stone and now lift enough to make me stronger than 90% of the males on the planet, its so simple! :thumb:

Commit yourself to 2-3 years consistent training and have realistic goals :thumb:


----------

